# Charge (Running Gummy Gbe).....is There A Way To Chane My Launcher Icons?



## heynicebits (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm looking to change the standard launcher icons to something different. Do i have to download a new launcher from the market to do it? Or is there a way I can do it without?


----------



## Tritium (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not sure if you can, but a suitable replacement is ADW Launcher. It can look very similar and has a lot more options. You might want to get the pro version from 4shared or the market.


----------



## Endless2232 (Oct 3, 2011)

You can re-theme them. But that takes more work than you'd probably like to do. So a launcher appear would be great. I personally use golauncher ex and love it.


----------

